# 8 week old pit bull with parvo



## paul3726 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sierra, my 8 week old pit bull puppy, just got diagnosed with parvo. The overnight vet I left her in cost me 526$ just for one night. They said I would need to pick her up in the morning and after that it was in my hands. I have no clue what to do for her! Please help me save my baby! She first started to throw up about 4 in the afternoon on the 20th (Yesterday). She has not been eating at all. I have gotten her to drink small amounts of water only 3 times since she started acting sick. She has thrown up all over the place and only weighs 6 lbs now. She looks like a bag of bones and it makes me so sad.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Youre sayin 500$ just to tell you you have parvo good luck? The test cost 50$ for parvo here.You werent given any meds or directions?


----------



## paul3726 (Mar 22, 2011)

The vet told me that he is giving her IV fluids, antibiotics, antinausea medicine, and to do all the tests to see what she has. They are taking care of her all night for that cost. We have to pick her up at 730 am, and we don't know where to go from there.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id go to another vet or call around. There are things you can do at hoe to help her through it some people have posted recipes for a slop kinda stuff to keep her hydrated I will see If I can find the links and post them here for you to save some time or if those people see it before I can find them they may be able to help. any antibiotics or anythign being sent home?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/32437-im-hopeful-anyones-help.html heres a similar thread lady pit gives some good advice with the chicken broth and syringing it if need be start here Ill find more hold on.


----------



## paul3726 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am not sure what they are going to do. She is in an emergency hospital. I will post what they tell me in the morning. I have some pedialyte and nutrical. I am just so worried about her and I want to know everything possible to save her.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/15321-financial-assistance-veterinary-care.html incase this helps you at all ,if you ahve to go to another vet for better answers or keep her there and cant afford it , im stilllooking formore info , just tryna get you what I can off of here.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

All I know is one of my dogs who I took on as an adult for a friend of mine had pravo as a pup. She is alive today and survived it Ava is almost 4. If you treat it early the chances of them recovering are good. It's not cheap and your going to need to keep the dog hydrated around the clock that is the most important thing. They should keep her on IV fluid at the vet. And you will need to keep fluids in her around the clock when they release her to you. I really hope your baby recovers there is hope though my girl and her brother are living proof that pups can survive it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

more posts with info , this one has a success he says what he fed and gave maybe it helped mayb e just luck , also has a post about how to clean properly to kill this bacteria.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/29048-parvo.html
this one may have the best info in it , worth reading 
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27687-parvo-vs-coccidiosis.html


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BLEACH EVERYTHING! Parvo can live in the ground for a LOOOOOOONG time. I am sure that they have kept her hydrated, which is why it was 526$. If a dog makes it through the first 72 hours they usually have a good chance of survival. Good luck.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah that's true it can also live in the ground like in the front and back yard anywhere your dog has been in the house or in the yard it's there and you have to eliminate it... that crap is hard to get rid of once it infests the house. I am glad I have never had to personally deal with parvo.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

if you can afford it go to another vet... period.. 

if you cannot afford it.. .. pedialite and a baster or pediatric oral plunger; pedialite in plunger/baster and squeeze lightly, let it trickle behind her teeth back corner of jaw if she is not drinking it.. She needs fluids.... Thats the only way to give it all you got if you do not have money for a vet but you will need antibiotics too. The vet is your best option but overnight vets are so much higher in cost. 

Im kind country and I've saved 2 or 3 pups with parvo with pedialite treatments; Parvo is a 7 day virus.. Do what you can and thats doing all you can do.


----------



## paul3726 (Mar 22, 2011)

What about the carpet in my house?? How do I remove the virus from the carpet? Should I bleach everything now or wait until she gets better?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id bring her into the cleanest home possible , if she is out tonight Id start but its gonna be an on going process of cleaning for a looooong time. might as well get a start on it. I dont really know about the carpet Id steam clean to start I have heard of vinegar killing germs and smells in carpet but dont know if it can harm and discolor the carpet???


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Bleach it now and keep on bleaching until she recover's fully. You can mix 1 part bleach with 30 parts water put it in a carpet machine and clean the carpets.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Bleach it now and keep on bleaching until she recover's fully. You can mix 1 part bleach with 30 parts water put it in a carpet machine and clean the carpets.


What exactly is a "part", Sadie? I've always wondered that lol
Also, that won't mess up the carpet and bleach it? I am so doing that tonight as my once very white carpets, which are now questionably white, need it. lol
I am a steam cleaning master, but I think the carpets have about had it. 
Tornado, hurricane, and a cyclone all living under one roof will do something to some carpets. OK sorry for hijack.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

a part is whatever if you use a cup of bleach use 30 cups water , if 1/2 cup of bleach use 15cups water ect.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> a part is whatever if you use a cup of bleach use 30 cups water , if 1/2 cup of bleach use 15cups water ect.


lmmfao thanks Rangel Dangel. That was my blonde moment for the evening.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Anytime lol I been having alot of those lately, figured I could do it tonight without the drawing though LMAO


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

If u can keep her hydrated and force food on her she would live ..hopefully my eldest pittie caught parvo when I took her to my grandma's house they have it in the backyard I guess. But we stayed up with her for three nites no sleep and she made it and is 15 years old now


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Anytime lol I been having alot of those lately, figured I could do it tonight without the drawing though LMAO


lmmfao @ the drawing.... shut it!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have seen countless pups saved form parvo but giving them pedialyte round the clock. As another member said, use a syringe or a baster. I am not sure how much to give the pup that young. But my dog got sick today and I took her to the vet. She had been throwing up and was dehydrated, she has some sort of bacterial infection most likely. Anyway he told me to give her 6 oz of pedialyte every hour on the hour by syringe. And also you may try very bland food such as rice and boiled chicken. Best of luck with your puppy.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> a part is whatever if you use a cup of bleach use 30 cups water , if 1/2 cup of bleach use 15cups water ect.


Right what she said LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know I am late on this one but food is not important, keeping her hydrated is. If you force food down her she will throw up and get more dehydrated. When you give liquids give it in small amounts again you do not want her to throw up if you can avoid it. Don' worry about your carpet right now save you money. She is already infected and so is your house. She is not going to contract it again or reinfect herself just clean up after her as best as you can. This may effect future dogs but like I said she is not going to reinfect unless she had no immune system and if that is the case I would PTS.

Parvo is horrible this is a good website for info on parvo. I had a fully vaccinated dog get parvo at 7 months. Long story there but scary, she survived and is a great dog and perfectly healthy now.

Home Parvo Treatment ~ Healing Parvo Puppies ~ Page 1


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Get an enema. Empty the fluids that come with the kit. Fill it with a half/half mix of water & pedialyte or else powerade/gatorade and water. Give your puppy enemas for hydration. This is a very good way to keep the pup hydrated. Also, get a needleless syringe and use it to feed her raw eggs (I wouldn't recommend it) or (this is what I think is best) maple syrup to keep calories in her. But mix the syrup with water so its not too thick. Also syringe pepto bismol into your dogs mouth to stop diarrhea. It may cause small blood spots in her poo but it will stop her excreting liquid blood and give her more time to absorb liquids before they come out. Even if she keeps puking/pooping keep syringing and giving enemas to keep her hydrated. Most parvo dogs/pups die from dehydration.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Also, I would take the next 2 to 3 days off of work. Honestly when we thought our pup had parvo (it was actually coccidia) I took time off of work until we were able to get him to the vet. My boss was upset but my dog is alive and healthy so I do not regret it. A dog with parvo will die while you're at work if you aren't keeping it hydrated.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I give Sub Q fluids to my cat for his kidney disease. You should maybe ask the vet to show you how and give you a couple of Ringer bags. You can probably fill a puppy with 30 or 40 units per sitting. That would def help keep him hydrated. Just expect a lot of pee too. I will keep you and your puppy in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## paul3726 (Mar 22, 2011)

She is home today. I can tell she feels a whole lot better. The hospital she was in told me to take her to her vet. I took her there and they said it would be 250/day and I cannot afford that as the hospital ended up charging me 650.My vet would not let me pick her up at night and I did not want her to be alone. She will drink small amounts on her own every hour or so. I have no meds to give her. Where can I get the meds I need? I have pedialyte, nutri cal, and ad food. She has more energy now then before but I am afraid she is going to get worse again since she is off the IV. The vet also told me that they were not sure the hospital was right in saying it was parvo. They said she tested positive for the parvo because of the shot. They think it is not parvo because the fact that she could hold her head up. I cannot afford to go anywhere else.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Will your Vet not work with you in doing payment arrangements? Most vets will if you have a relationship with them and have been using them for awhile. How are your dogs stools today? You can actually run the IV lines yourself but it's kind of hard to explain how to do something like this over the internet.


----------



## paul3726 (Mar 22, 2011)

They do not have payment plans. She is our first puppy and We have been to the vet only once before to get her first round of shots. So, we have no relationship with them....


----------



## paul3726 (Mar 22, 2011)

She still has diarrhea. She has peed three times and pooped once since we picked her up at 745 this morning. She also took a drink by her self and now she is sleeping in my lap. When we got home this morning she was very happy and tried to play a little bit. She has been chewing on me a little just like before when she was not sick. I am just afraid she will get worse again..

she most likely has had it for 3 or 4 already so you got 3 or 4 to go before you need to stop concern.. in most cases its as lil as a 5day virus;_ bad scenarios_ and once your past 7th day, your home free.. with that pup  but now the whole house, car, property; everywhere you and the dog has been has parvo in it on it.. even now as it lay in your lap.. you keepin her home, you'll need to set up a ward type area for the benefit of you all.. if you can afford it take her to the vet they'll put her on the same stuff just not the same charge as the overnight animal hospital.. call and check prices first tell them shes just off the fluids from the 24 hour hospital too.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It sounds like she is coming around. It is good that she is drinking on her own.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

paul3726 said:


> What about the carpet in my house?? How do I remove the virus from the carpet? Should I bleach everything now or wait until she gets better?


bleach all hard surface areas and use clorox equivalent of lysol and wear a mask so you dont inhale all the fums from the can; spray all couches carpets curtains.. THE CAR .. like they said bleach ALL hard surface areas and sometimes you have to burn the dog house is it wooden? if so gotta go.. I watch parvo do some crazy things.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this I will research online and get back to you if i find anything. were praying for you guys


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> bleach all hard surface areas and use clorox equivalent of lysol and wear a mask so you dont inhale all the fums from the can; spray all couches carpets curtains.. THE CAR .. like they said bleach ALL hard surface areas and sometimes you have to burn the dog house is it wooden? if so gotta go.. I watch parvo do some crazy things.


good idea about the lysol spray /clorox for the carpets was wondering if the bleach would work on colored carpet this is a good option instead.

To the OP I think one of the original links I gave was for financial help withvet bills I dont know if you can apply for that or not or if it would help intime? Are there many vets you could call around to and see if any take payment plans? sounds good that she is drinking though, hope she improves as time goes on here.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Care Credit Cards are what I use for emergencies and insulin between paychecks. You just have to find a vet that takes them.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad your pup seems to be coming around.
My dog is allergic to bleach, and many bully dogs are prone to skin allergies. He was exposed to it a couple of times through a Lysol cleaner which included bleach that was used on a floor, got a painful rash w/ lesions, and needed steroids to shake it. When I use bleach around the house now, I then clean those surfaces thoroughly with plain water afterward.
I was concerned about Parvo, because his sire died of it shortly after I got the pup ( even though it's rare for an adult dog to die of it), and it's common where I live. So I washed the pups bed, toys, any textiles he comes in contact w/ in hypoallergenic detergent (All Clear), and I use Simple Green on hard surfaces.
Simple green however has been implicated in human birth defects, No human females round here, but I hear there's a 'safer' detergent called 'evergreen', which is also safe for humans.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I use lysol 4 in 1 bathroom cleaner and kitchen cleaner and neither one of my dogs had issues with skin and they are white & blue bully dogs. But every dog is different. Our vet sells parvocide cleaner so perhaps check around the area and see if any animal clinics have home cleaner you could purchase?


----------



## paul3726 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got her in at another place. I really cant afford it but I don't want her to die!! I took her in at 12:30 and picked her up at 6 when they closed. The new vet said she did not puke or have diarrhea while she was there. They put her on IV as well. She came home and has only puked just a tiny bit. She has peed a bunch but that's it. She still does not have any energy but she seems better. I am going to take her back for one more day tomorrow. Then she is going to have to stay home because now I am beyond broke. I have exhausted all options for funds. I hope that will be enough for her... I bleached everything I could last night while she was out.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

So, How is your dog now?


----------



## paul3726 (Mar 22, 2011)

She died.  The vet said there was nothing we could do


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

paul3726 said:


> She died.  The vet said there was nothing we could do


I'm sorry you lost her.............feel good that you tried everything you could to save her. RIP little one


----------



## paul3726 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your help and great information. If anyone ever has a puppy that is solid white with a black spot over its right eye I would like to buy it from you. I can never replace my little Sierra but I would like another as close to her as possible.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I am so sorry. RIP, little pup.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe Paul I am so very sorry for you loss You did everything a caring owner could do to save their pups life. I hope that your sorrow fades soon. RIP Sierra.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I was really hoping that she got well.  I hope you find a nice pup soon.


----------



## amber7579 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!! My Lilly had Parvo when I found her. Luckily she made it, but I am very sad to hear about your puppy!


----------



## Montana (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is to bounce back after a loss like that, keep your head up. Me and my wife have had 2 of our pitbull's die on us in the last 5 weeks.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Im sorry for your loss .. Izzo had parvo as a pup .. she was one of the lucky ones .. as for five our of the litter , the father and her mother they were not so lucky .. its very hard and Im sorry for you .. =[


----------

